# T3 Super 60 (T3s60) Build ;)



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Well the box finally arrived from Arnold and i almost did not want to go to sleep the night before hahaha. Anyway these are just a few pics, i will be posting a DIY after all is done. Welding is beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (Dub-Nub)*

looks sexy, i was going to get this turbo but i went with the, T04S, 71trim... let me know how u like it... and what software are you going to run?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

eurodyne 630cc probably when i get the muney


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Nice!! Skyflakes cracker and Ramen FTW!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Sexy indeed


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

nice, i was going to get the unitronics 1000cc file it may be too much though..lol


----------



## blackgti1340 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (Dub-Nub)*

im watching this thread for sure, i wish i had the money to do this. it looks sexy! good luck with the build!


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (blackgti1340)*

Lookin good bro! ETA on the Tapp tune??


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Lookin good bro! ETA on the Tapp tune?? 

Probably a couple of weeks. Not sure yet.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (Dub-Nub)*

Hey. You can't rush perfection.. Your doing the right thing with the right hardware, and software.. Your going mafless right?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

good choice with vband. clean easy tough sweet.


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (Dub-Nub)*

how hard was it to get the stock manifold off?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_how hard was it to get the stock manifold off?

Took me about 30 minutes to take out old stuff since i did it 3 times already. Best way to take that off is unbolt exhaust from brace, unbolt downpipe and slide it over, unbolt the 3 bolts on top of manifold and then have at it. Its heavy though


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Hey. You can't rush perfection.. Your doing the right thing with the right hardware, and software.. Your going mafless right?

I am not sure yet. I will be running Eruojet Frag DV, the 1.5" one. I would like to keep it mafless but i don't see any other benefit except the ability to go BOV and one less thing to go wrong.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (Dub-Nub)*

sexy time







what kind of internals are you running with that cpt. insane-o air mover?







ok well its not thaaat insane but should put you well above the 300hp red zone of stock rods right?


_Modified by bizybyker at 10:51 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

stock internals. It will be around 280-300 whp depending if i add water/meth. Its got stage 3 wheel to have top end opened but lower torque so as not to have spikes that kill rods arghhh


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (bizybyker)*

UPDATE:
Did some more work. Manifold bolts were a little annoying but me and pops (Actually only pops lol) tightened them. I think i might have overtightened the vband clamp for downpipes, should it touch each end or will there be room?

























Blurry sorry







, i will retake tommorow when its bright outside



















_Modified by Dub-Nub at 9:04 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## SiCk Gti1.8t (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (bizybyker)*

I hate you...lol


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (SiCk Gti1.8t)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keepin an eye on this. As we talked about, my water pump just died and since my turbo is slowly dieing I am going to do rods now since I have to do the whole timing belt kit anyway. That will save me some money down the road. Instead of doing rods and turbo all at once for $5000+, I can do rods now and turbo later. Good luck with your build. I will be keeping an eye on your build up.


----------



## dbn23quattro (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

Thanks for making me want to spend money I don't have. Can't wait to see it finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (dbn23quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbn23quattro* »_Thanks for making me want to spend money I don't have. Can't wait to see it finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats why I try not to come on here as much haha. All I read about are BT posts and my mind starts to wonder haha.


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (Dub-Nub)*

sweet man. I had the same turbo a while back. Lots of fun and midrange power. 
btw is that a .63 exhaust housing?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (BlancoNino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlancoNino* »_sweet man. I had the same turbo a while back. Lots of fun and midrange power. 
btw is that a .63 exhaust housing?

Garrett doesnt make .63 anyone for that turbo, atleast thats what Arnold was told. Its a stage 3 wheel.


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (Dub-Nub)*

damn sexy man, i went the other way, the hard way..lol i bought a motor from a jetta and rebuilt it from bottom to top, im gonna check on this to get tips for my finishing needs.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (03gtibturbo)*

A couple more updates
Had the time to play around with it some more, connected the exhaust to cat, did a few things here and there







.
Bought a breather filter for my temporary oil catch can, bought a pipe from local shop to connect DP to catback, and bought some heat wrap for a couple of my hoses/wires








Added heat protectant on wastegate hose...








...and the o2 sensor wires since they are a little close to the downpipe. I had to cut it open and use staples to secure it
















Added pipe to 2nd part of DP








Exhaust system clamped down and secure, o2 sensors with the back having "Wayne Angle Block".








Blurry dumptube and oil line pic








Slightly better then previous but still blurry pic of under the turbo








Blocked coolant








Just to secure oil line








Test fitment of air box. Dont worry about the catch can, it will get changed out with BSH once they ship them
























And this is what my pops made to tighten bolts on manifold.










_Modified by Dub-Nub at 5:53 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## SiCk Gti1.8t (Apr 22, 2008)

looks Amaaaaazing!


----------



## blackgti1340 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (Dub-Nub)*

looks great!


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (blackgti1340)*

Here is my box that i am sending to Santa aka Arnold








Sending items---
Dump tube so Santa can put a "kick" on it
Intercooler pipe so he can cut off old DV bung and add 1.5" DV bung
Eurojet Frag DV to help line everything up
3" and 1.5" silicone hoses for fitment purposesssss
I will get a metal tube that will connect DV to bung since DV will be sitting neat MAF.








Here is clearance for dump tube. Its pointing a little onto the block, hence the reason to send it over to Arnold for the "kick".
















Here is the promised under body pic that isn't blurry lol









Extra stuff i purchased from siliconeintakes.com and another vortexer








*I went to a local auto shop that does customer work and was quoted $100 to weld a bloody bung to the piping. Thank God Arnold is great at providing top service. Now i know why i have seen his name on every single BT question for a couple of years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. *
And for all you small turbo haters, i am going even bigger soon!!!








_Modified by Dub-Nub at 8:35 PM 9-24-2009_


_Modified by Dub-Nub at 9:02 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Just bought this biznitch from a vortexer








Hoping to have an easy setup, if anyone has any tips on installtion it would be apprecicated.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I was thinking of ceramic coating my downpipe, manifold and hot side of turbo but that failed after ic ouldnt get the dam bolts off manifold again lol...so i ordered this from INA









I have asked Arnold to create a key that will fit nicely to unscrew the nuts, if he makes one that works perfectly then i will ceramic coat those three pieces


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Just an update
Took the hotside of turbo, manifold and DP to get ceramic coated today, will pick them up this friday and post up pics.
Found a really good tool to get the manifold bolts off, it fits almost perfectly.








Here is how the turbo sits at the moment, thought it would be a good photo


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

what did you do to the block and what power do you think youll make?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_what did you do to the block and what power do you think youll make?

I prayed for it







...I didn't do anything to it. I am hoping around 270ish. Knowing the torque spike of the t3s60 I was going to purchase a .63 a/r housing for it....but garrett does not make them anymore so i had to get a stage 3 wheel so drop the torque spike. This will lower low end torque but will open up the top end and hopefully preserve my rods. I will be using the boost controller to help with the torque spikes as well.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

This looks like an AWESOME build. Once I have the money to do a super 60, i'll probably do it. IMO this is the best turbo for the 1.8t
I'll be watching this build for sure, keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (J-tec)*

Good stuff


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Nice build, but saving on RODS?? I don't think that's a good idea...


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (HidRo)*

I will take a look at the torque when its running, which will hopefully be next week. I gotta pick up the parts from ceramic coating today.


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (HidRo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HidRo* »_Nice build, but saving on RODS?? I don't think that's a good idea...

No worries. There is tq down low but not THAT much. I ran my t3 s60 for 33k miles on a stock block at 23 psi daily. It was making around 280 whp.
to the OP, build is looking clean. keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (BlancoNino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlancoNino* »_
No worries. There is tq down low but not THAT much. I ran my t3 s60 for 33k miles on a stock block at 23 psi daily. It was making around 280 whp.
to the OP, build is looking clean. keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. I got the parts back from coating, they look HOOTTTT. I will post pictures later tonight since i am at work


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

It all looks nice and dandy until you put 20k on the setup lol
Nice setup, I would have run a 50trim in your case but.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_It all looks nice and dandy until you put 20k on the setup lol
Nice setup, I would have run a 50trim in your case but.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ceramic caoting will preserve it and make sure thats its staying nice


----------



## nap51dcrow (Apr 11, 2005)

Thats awesome alex, keep up the good work.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_
Ceramic caoting will preserve it and make sure thats its staying nice









Yes but nothing lasts forever, I had the same stuff done.. daily driven, lasted 30k max


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Yes but nothing lasts forever, I had the same stuff done.. daily driven, lasted 30k max

Completely true. We will see hehehe


----------



## QuakeFreak121 (Mar 22, 2004)

Nice parts man, the T3s60 is a pretty fun turbo. I remember when I was running one awhile back with GIAC software at 18-20psi... Was a blast to drive around town!
-Matt


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (QuakeFreak121)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuakeFreak121* »_Nice parts man, the T3s60 is a pretty fun turbo. I remember when I was running one awhile back with GIAC software at 18-20psi... Was a blast to drive around town!
-Matt

How was the torque on it? did you add anythign to the t3s60 like differnet exhaust housing or extruder wheel?


----------



## QuakeFreak121 (Mar 22, 2004)

The torque was great. Nope nothing different, I slapped an off the shelf Garrett on there. The only problems I had was with software/tuning, but their are much better options available these days








-Matt


----------



## are-jay (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (QuakeFreak121)*

Looks great so far man.. cant wait to see the next update


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (are-jay)*

Update:
Got home from work and found one box which contained 









Also picked up my coated parts from Pensacola, Florida which turned out very nice
















Just waiting on Arnold to send out my box and i should be running next week. Still waiting for my turbo blanket from INA and my maf housing from "max pb" member which has been shipping for 3 weeks lol. Going to file paypal claim against him monday.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

I use to live in Gulf Breeze so i know you live in a nice place that lets you get on the turbo from time to time with lights and then 55mph limits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

hehe yeah, on my way to work its 55 limit and every goes 70 while passing each other also cause its a two lane. that will be fun


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

update
installed greddy boost controller and turbo again
changed wastegate spring to gold only for 8psi


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

where in fl u live homie. Im in o-town. u going to fixxfest.


----------



## audi_techy (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (Blu--Pearl)*

What size is the turbo?im looking at doing a BT on my car but I dnt know what size to use...either t3 t4 50 trim .58 exhaust .63 intake or t3 Super 60 but I dont know the size...


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (audi_techy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi_techy* »_What size is the turbo?im looking at doing a BT on my car but I dnt know what size to use...either t3 t4 50 trim .58 exhaust .63 intake or t3 Super 60 but I dont know the size...









Its 60 trim


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

wanna see moooore.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (eldo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eldo* »_wanna see moooore.









I will post some later tonight


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i rock this on my 8v and it is an amazing turbo. are you running an oil pressure reducer there?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Not sure, this was not a put together kit so i didnt do much research on the oil line setup


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ok i was just wondering cuz i was told on journal bearing turbos a reducer was not needed


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Here are some pics of how it sits on the car with coating
























Here is where the boost solenoid will sit I think








and here is my set of Greddy shiznit


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you will love the profec boost controller


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)

nord locks. yum!
just wait for that center section to get madd rustay


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (BlancoNino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlancoNino* »_nord locks. yum!
just wait for that center section to get madd rustay


Awww come on don't say that mang hehehe
I am thinking of starting the car on wastegate pressure at start and see how it runs rather then hookup the boost controller. This way if its running rough i wont need to diagnose a boost controller







.
It should be running thursday. Arnold has shipped box today 2nd day and should come in thursday.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just set the boost controller to 0. that way you know you are just running wast gate pressure.
on that EBC you can go 0-100 and that is a % boost increase so if your running 10 lb waste gate and you go to 50 then you will see 15psi
at 100 it blocks the WG completely and will let the turbo spool till it cant spool any more


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_









Aww isn't that cute. 
Get rid of that manifold to turbo gasket. Thank me later.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Get rid of that manifold to turbo gasket. Thank me later. 


listen to him, thats good advice. help yourself out now and avoid an exhaust leak later.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

if it blows then i will remove it. I have read you can remove it if it leaks. so i will wait. we got a spare car so if i need to take a day or two to remove it i can








I will just loosen bolts, move turbo back and snip at the studs so I can slide it out.


----------



## sleeply337 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

why exactally is it bad to have a gasket there ?..sorry just curious


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

they brake all the time, it seals fine with no gasket..
mine lasted all 2 weeks...


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Pisko)*

so i have a question and you guys seem smart. so i think i broke a rod on my bt set up t3t4 50trim 63.ar. i just bought IE rods and bearings they say its possable to install without removing motor..is it? and how hard do i haave to remove the head??


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

It is possible but you would need to drop the oil pan compeltely and remove the head. Then go back and forth to make sure everything is correct. Unfortunetely i have never done it


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_so i have a question and you guys seem smart. so i think i broke a rod on my bt set up t3t4 50trim 63.ar. i just bought IE rods and bearings they say its possable to install without removing motor..is it? and how hard do i haave to remove the head??



sorry not to side track but what makes you "think" you broke a rod?
if you did then chances are that your block is ****ed
hell even if you bent a rod chances are it is still bangin on the block.
but yes pull head pull pan un bolt rods from crank push them out the top....attach to pistons if they fit correctly.
prolly best to rering the pistons and hone the block then 
compress the rings push back in through top then re assemble


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

sounds easier to just put them in a diff motor and then swich motors..the reason i think i did was because i was cruzing on the highway and it make this loud banging sound then the car shut off and wouldnt start.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Update
At work and on break. Picked up some heat wrap again for wires and sticky heat wrap. Going to try and manufacture a metal shield so the boost solenoid is blocked more from the heat and use the heat wrap on the outside. Ive read that when its gets hot it might throw it off a little.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Another update you BT whores








Tommorow i get a box from arnold which will let me fire up my car!!!!








Got my turbo blanket from INA







, you can see my customer holding strap lol. If anyone knows of specific straps to hold these let me know please.









Made a customer bracket to mount Greddy solenoid closer







...hopefully you can see it. I applied thermal coating tape on both ends in hopes of preventing as much heat going to solenoid.








Also installed all hoses for wastegate and covered in heat wrap


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_
Exhaust system clamped down and secure, o2 sensors with the back having "Wayne Angle Block".










Looking good. Can you rotate the section of exhaust with the o2 sensors? You probably will foul out more sensors in the current position and will effect readings when it starts to die.








http://wbo2.com/lsu/position.htm


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Talk about same posting same LOL.
Unfortunetely i cannot turn it. The v-band clamp has to be in a certain position. The 2.5 milltek has the front o2 sensor in that same position but the back was higher.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Update:
ITS ALIVE muaahhahahahahah








Finally got her started today and took it for a spin. I luvs it! I am going to play with the spark plug gap a bit cause its having a few misfires. I also have vag-com and if anyone can help me out with what to look for i would appreciate it, arnold is already helping me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here is the setup right now. I need to get a filter for the SAI pump and replace the catch can when my BSH VTA comes in next Tuesday.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

NGK BKR7E plug...i gap mine .024 but you may be able to run .026 with out issues


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Those are the plugs I have. I am not running full boost only 8 psi until i get my software. So i need to find the right gap. I tried 0.025 and it misfired alot more then 0.028. I just set them to 0.027 to see how it goes but i am going to bed soon.
I think its running a little lean also cause they were white. I put my fuel adjustment to 100% in v-tune in hopes to get it going better.


----------



## blackgti1340 (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Beautiful!!!


----------



## elflacogigi (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (03gtibturbo)*

Can you tell me please what`s your oil restrictor size?


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_Update:
ITS ALIVE muaahhahahahahah








Finally got her started today and took it for a spin. I luvs it! I am going to play with the spark plug gap a bit cause its having a few misfires. I also have vag-com and if anyone can help me out with what to look for i would appreciate it, arnold is already helping me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here is the setup right now. I need to get a filter for the SAI pump and replace the catch can when my BSH VTA comes in next Tuesday.


























bro trust me and make yur intake pipe 3" u will see a seff. when u log yur maff reading. It will a lil more power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

2.5 inch pipe will flow all the air you need


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Intercooler piping is 2" and inlet pipe is 3".


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

sweet hod did you like it.. you said you didnt have software on it what are you running stock of flash? and can you feel a big diff or just a little?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_sweet hod did you like it.. you said you didnt have software on it what are you running stock of flash? and can you feel a big diff or just a little?

I freaking love it







. I am using apr 93 ko3s software. Running wastegate 8psi pressure. I can feel a huge difference at just 1 psi.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Jealous!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

Very nice Alex. Must say, your attention to detail is quite good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## belly232 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_Jealous!

x2. looking to do this as well. Sometime in the near future. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the small BT Crew!!!


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I am driving this thing like a baby lol. I think i might be getting morning misfires becaue my apr program isnt designed for vr6 maf. we will see tommorow.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

do you have heat reflected tape on the intake?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_do you have heat reflected tape on the intake?

Yes I do. Hoping it will do some help hehehe but i havent read much about it. We will see in the long run. I will find out which blocks to run to measure temps. I can touch the intake pipe after a run.


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

sweet i cant wait to get home from afghanistan to put my 50 trim in. i did a ko4 upgrade and was mad i felt no differance in performance. i think ill be happy now.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Just a little update
Car is misfiring on cold start. Me and Arnold narrowed it down to the MAF housing being the culprit since the APR programs isnt meant for it. I will add warm up fuel in v-tune and check again in the morning. 
Got a couple of exhaust leaks i will need to fix. 
Still waiting on BSH catch can to arrive and install.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Get a tune on this car pronto.
You don't want to be misfiring and gassing up your oil, and or running lean.
You said your plugs looked like they ran hot, it's a shame to ruin a motor this early on in a build over that!
I kept my car out of boost on APR 93 octane and stock injectors the entire time my ECU was in limbo.


----------



## GloryFreak (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Any thought of switching software? I use to run APR 93 octane chip then switched to Unitronic. Holy Crap!!!! BIGGGGG Difference! Just a suggestion man! Nice build, been watching the topic for a bit!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_do you have heat reflected tape on the intake?

Was thinking the same thing....


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I am thinking another two weeks for sotware. The car is not running lean on wot only between shifts.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Keeping you guys updated here
Replaced the vr6 maf housing with my stock housing until software is installed. Car is running alot better but still getting 1-2 misfires at idle , which it did even before the turbo now that i think about the idle.
Also did a compression test. Followed this link ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3521125 and came out either wrong or really good. I removed all plugs and did one cylinder at a time 4-5 cranks and got 200/200/205/200. Looking down into spark plug hole the pistons look really healthy except first cylinder which is much darker. The other cylinders are light brown.


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

200? our engines should be around 165...


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Yup. Didnt do anything different. Its like new lol. Removed all spark plugs and did one cylinder at a time cranking 4-5 times as if i was starting the car.
Every revolution the psi went up and up until it got to 200 where it would not go any higher.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Carbon buildup. You now have high compression pistons!

or you have a majorly shaved head.

If your pistons are brown/black it's time for a cleaning. See my thread. I cleaned 2mm or so of gunk off the pistons.
I took my head off and was disgusted at the carbon buildup


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Give me a link to your thread please.
3 cylinders dont look like they have anything on top of them just a very small film. I can clearly see the piston part number on top or whatever it is, doesnt look like there is any buildup except on 1st one.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4601163

My pistons were barbecue looking. I should have taken before pictures, but look at the inside of my intake ports, intake valves 1 & 3 of each cylinder are covered in the hard carbon my pistons were covered in...... there was a layer of softer not yet hard carbon oil on top, then a layer of ultra hard carbon int he bottom.
THe ring lands were nasty too.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

hmm i wander if you have dirty MAF... try running logs to see how your MAF is sensing adjustment from 3rd gear... 
In order to test your MAF, O2 sensors and catalytic converter, check out the following blocks in the "Engine" control module with your VAG-COM. Blocks 002, 030, 032 and 033 are done in "Measuring Blocks" while blocks 036, 034 and 046 are done in "Basic Settings". Let me know if you have any questions about how to run the tests. (NOTE: The following tests are MKIV VR6 specific. If you have a 1.8T or 2.0 engine, the procedure from running the automated tests is slightly different. For a 1.8T engine, see this THREAD for instructions on how to initiate the tests. I'm not positive about the initiation procedure with a 2.0 engine, but from what I've found, with an AEG engine you manually raise the engine speed to between 1800 and 2200 RPMs, and with the AVH and AZG engines, you derpress the accelerator to the WOT (wide open throttle) position to raise the engine speed to ~2000 RPMs.
Block 002 - Load Registration
- Check the MAF airflow reading at idle. Make sure the car is running and warmed up and the A/C is off. Go to Block 002 and look in Field 4. The value at idle should be between 1 and 25 g/s. If it's lower than 1 g/s, then there is probably a leak in the intake tubing between the MAF and manifold.



_Modified by storx at 10:15 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4601163

My pistons were barbecue looking. I should have taken before pictures, but look at the inside of my intake ports, intake valves 1 & 3 of each cylinder are covered in the hard carbon my pistons were covered in...... there was a layer of softer not yet hard carbon oil on top, then a layer of ultra hard carbon int he bottom.
THe ring lands were nasty too.

Only cylinder one is barbecue"ish". All the others are a really nice spark plug type light brown color. I am going to run seafoam tomorrow only in the fuel. 
thanks storx i will check it out tommorow or wednesday.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_hmm i wander if you have dirty MAF... try running logs to see how your MAF is sensing adjustment from 3rd gear... 
In order to test your MAF, O2 sensors and catalytic converter, check out the following blocks in the "Engine" control module with your VAG-COM. Blocks 002, 030, 032 and 033 are done in "Measuring Blocks" while blocks 036, 034 and 046 are done in "Basic Settings". Let me know if you have any questions about how to run the tests. (NOTE: The following tests are MKIV VR6 specific. If you have a 1.8T or 2.0 engine, the procedure from running the automated tests is slightly different. For a 1.8T engine, see this THREAD for instructions on how to initiate the tests. I'm not positive about the initiation procedure with a 2.0 engine, but from what I've found, with an AEG engine you manually raise the engine speed to between 1800 and 2200 RPMs, and with the AVH and AZG engines, you derpress the accelerator to the WOT (wide open throttle) position to raise the engine speed to ~2000 RPMs.
Block 002 - Load Registration
- Check the MAF airflow reading at idle. Make sure the car is running and warmed up and the A/C is off. Go to Block 002 and look in Field 4. The value at idle should be between 1 and 25 g/s. If it's lower than 1 g/s, then there is probably a leak in the intake tubing between the MAF and manifold.
_Modified by storx at 10:15 PM 10-11-2009_

I have checked block 002 and idle is around 5.6 i believe.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_Yup. Didnt do anything different. Its like new lol. Removed all spark plugs and did one cylinder at a time cranking 4-5 times as if i was starting the car.
Every revolution the psi went up and up until it got to 200 where it would not go any higher.


you did this with the throttle body open right?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

correct, both clutch and gas pedal were both depressed.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

hmm if its 5.6 then your idle trimming is fine.. but then again.. is that with you turning up the fuel trim?? cause if its with you turning up the trim then that puts you below 1hg


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Idle this morning on cold start was beautiful. I added some Seafoam to my gas tank and will give that a try to see if my compression goes down.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_Idle this morning on cold start was beautiful. I added some Seafoam to my gas tank and will give that a try to see if my compression goes down.



i wouldnt really worry about the numbers being in the 200's. numbers can vary by gauge, altitude and other factors. what is important is they are all roughly the same number


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

It was a autozone gauge. I wont spend much for a compressor test. I am not too worried atm. Car runs strong. Some ticking here and there but nothing serious.


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

hows she running?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_hows she running?

Loud and well








Was going to get flanges put on my exhaust to stop the leaks but didnt get them done. Put my BSH catch can in, i dont notice a smell really. Waiting on my Eurodyne, gotta save some money.


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

yeah i have a bunch of parts sitting at home waiting. did you use the t series oil restrictor on your set up?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_
Loud and well








Was going to get flanges put on my exhaust to stop the leaks but didnt get them done. Put my BSH catch can in, i dont notice a smell really. Waiting on my Eurodyne, gotta save some money.


Yeah see nothing is going to be near right until you have all leaks and etc sealed.
Revisit any weird issues after making sure the physical is fine.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I will get the flanges put on Wednesday hopefully and the exhasut wont have anymore leaks


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

do work! heh


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

*FV-QR*

what's up dub-nub??? it's been awhile. How's the BT working for you? Wow, the reflex gti has come a long ways... keep up the good work man!


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Its coming along. FUn as hell i tell you that lol, even at 8 psi xD. When you coming downt o visit?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_Its coming along. FUn as hell i tell you that lol

Imagine if you had a real BT how fun it would be.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Get out of my thread!!!!! *slap*
Cant afford rod installation. This install alone is breaking my ballz.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Imagine if you had a real BT how fun it would be.










Your turbo is huge, yes








It is neat seeing something hanging off back there the size of the 1.8T head.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_Get out of my thread!!!!! *slap*
Cant afford rod installation. This install alone is breaking my ballz.

NEVAR !! 
Do it yourself, its not all that bad..


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_Get out of my thread!!!!! *slap*
Cant afford rod installation. This install alone is breaking my ballz.

Brutes are 450$ + approx 200$ for ARP rod & main studs/bolts. Oh wait + shipping.
It's cake..... if your rings look ok and your ring gap is fine it really is simple. 

But hey I am still running around on a stock bottom end with a 3071. Theswolguy is doing what you are on a high mileage stock bottom end also.
Bob qzzi is having a close out on panchi rods for 320$ too. You can do it without breaking the bank.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I dont have any knowledge on installing them. There is a DIY on here but it doesnt list any type of specific steps that are important, only the basics.
Edit:
I LOVE COLD WEATHER










_Modified by Dub-Nub at 9:27 AM 10-17-2009_


----------



## dlsolo (Sep 6, 2004)

Cold weather is definitely a turbo'd dubs friend. I'll probably be down in January for a few weeks. 
What software are you looking at getting? Euro or Uni? 630cc or 830/870cc?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Eurodyne 630cc when the time comes


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

i have the same problem, i have the IE rods sitting at home but a shop wants 2000 bucks to install them is that right?? it seemed high to me.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Way too high IMO. I would never ever pay that. You can install them yourself, have something go wrong with them and they will eat your block, and get a new engine for that much LOL.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I paid $750 for a competent mechanic to do my rods and freshen my whole bottom end up. Parts were all seperate.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

dyno yet


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I have not gotten the software yet. Financial obligations. Hopefully in another two weeks







.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Thats what credit cards are for! Just kidding! I cant wait to see what you put down. I hope my setup will be very simular (if I can afford the T3s60) but I did rods so I am hoping I can put down at least what you did and then crank up the power. I would expect at least 280 for you right?







Maybe at least 290 for me?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

WEll i am thinking of doing half and half, but i gotta check all the cards i have hehehe.
I want above 260 on this atleast.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Yea I was figuring at least 260whp. Do you have a complete list of all the parts and extras you have so I have an idea for future reference?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Most are from the kit but they are parts








Logger T3 Manifold w/ gate flange and extension
Garrett T3 60 Trim w/ stage III wheel
Oil feed line kit (stainless)
Oil return line kit (stainless)
T restrictor
Coolant block off plug
Oil pan adapter kit
Oil return flange kit
3" SS DP w/ vband
3" Race cat with 3" -> 2.5" reducer
3" inlet piping set
Mounting stud kit
1.5" Bungs for inlet and intercooler pipe
Tial 38mm MVS Wastegate w/ 1 bar
Tial 38mm .5 bar spring
Greddy Profec B Spec II boost controller
Eurojet Frag DV
3" MAF
3" silicone couplers
BSH catch can vent to atmosphere
Ceramic coating on Hotside, manifold and DP
Greddy turbo blanket
K&N filter


----------



## assassym909 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

you should be able to up to 300 whp with this setup and still not have any problems. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2698530, the guy turbotuner20v shows 319whp on race gas. figure the race gas adds 10 to 15 hp


_Modified by assassym909 at 10:04 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_Most are from the kit but they are parts









haha yea I knew that I was just wondering about any extra you may have added and things you found out you needed during the install.


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (assassym909)*

if you don't beat on it down low i think your rods will hold up. what clutch are you running?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

stock







. I think i am going to order software today.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Update
Just ordered Eurodyne 630cc BT file
Maesto Tuning Suite
630cc Injectors
Intank pump kit
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

have fun with maestro...you'll have to post some screen shots or graphs. i've only seen the shots from eurodyne's site. 
as for the clutch...i guess ride it out till it blows up. haha. it'll last for a while if you don't launch the car.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_Update
Just ordered Eurodyne 630cc BT file
Maesto Tuning Suite
630cc Injectors
Intank pump kit
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Even more jealous now... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

dud what do you do for a job, you got some great stuff here, and how do you like the 60 trim, i think im going to switch after my 50trim gets boreing


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_dud what do you do for a job, you got some great stuff here, and how do you like the 60 trim, i think im going to switch after my 50trim gets boreing

Huh? Isnt the 50trim bigger then the T3s60?







Also someone just dynoed at 370+ with a 50trim earlier today. Thats 70+ more whp then the T3s60.


_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 5:13 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

It was only $145 more for maesto. Rather then spend 400 later down the road i will spend less now.
I am a secret agent, so i cannot reveal my identity (i am super serial about this).
It should arrive tomorrow, and hopefully Sunday i will have it loaded since i work, as a secret agent, most of the time.
And yes the 50 trim makes more power then the 60 trim


----------



## assassym909 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (wolfsburg2617)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg2617* »_i guess ride it out till it blows up. haha. it'll last for a while if you don't launch the car. 
im running turbonetics super 60. my stock clutch lasted 5 days after this setup was put on. at 10 to 12psi it would start to slip. it was useless


----------



## wolfsburg2617 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (assassym909)*

haha bummer. how many miles were on the clutch? which transmission? i think more ppl have luck with the stock 02m clutch over the 02j from what i've found. some stock 02m clutches have lasted a while on 300wtq cars.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (wolfsburg2617)*

yep mine lasted 2 years on 253whp and 305wtq ko4-001 set
One year on 297whp and 284wtq gt28rs setup
And about 4-5 months on 338whp and 297wtq gt3071 setup
Before it went out. o2m rocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

i know someone who is still rocking the stock 02m clutch with around 60k miles on a Gt35r...


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

the less torque you have, the longer a clutch will last. Turbos like a 50 trim .63 and 35r (pump gas) will keep your the clutch in better shape...they hit late, past peak ve, so you don't get that monster torque....just pure horsepower. 
not taking anything away from the 02m as it is definitely a beefy clutch. I have no plans on replacing mine anytime soon...and even if I do, it'll be a stock replacement. I don't see myself making more than 330wtq.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWGolfA4* »_
Huh? Isnt the 50trim bigger then the T3s60?







Also someone just dynoed at 370+ with a 50trim earlier today. Thats 70+ more whp then the T3s60.

_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 5:13 PM 10-22-2009_

It's just T3 vs T3/T4: He's got a T3 60 trim (aka super 60) - A T3/T4 50 trim is a bigger turbo.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Hopefully my clutch will hold up. I will be doing Lo and Hi settings on my boost controller.
Also ordered the SAI block off plate from IE.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_It's just T3 vs T3/T4: He's got a T3 60 trim (aka super 60) - A T3/T4 50 trim is a bigger turbo.

No to hijack but how would a T3s60 vs 50Trim with the smaller .46AR compare? Both have to be close in price.








I could be wrong but from what I read the T3s60 could be 300whp/300wtq where as the 50Trim would be more like 350whp/300wtq.










_Modified by VWGolfA4 at 12:55 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

the super 60 maxed out should do over 300wheel and have 3X00 spool - the 50 .48 should be similar but it'll spool 4X00. With a larger A/R you can get around 400wheel on the 50 maxed out. That's just w/ a .63 housing. The .82 housing's got more potential but it's prolly pretty laggy in the stage three wheel.


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_the super 60 maxed out should do over 300wheel and have 3X00 spool - the 50 .48 should be similar but it'll spool 4X00. With a larger A/R you can get around 400wheel on the 50 maxed out. That's just w/ a .63 housing. The .82 housing's got more potential but it's prolly pretty laggy in the stage three wheel.

I was more interesting in the .48ar. Im just really curious about the spool. I love the stock like spool, thats why I am looking at the T3s60, but like that extra 50whp of the 50Trim too haha.


----------



## assassym909 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (wolfsburg2617)*

its an 02j that had the original clutch with 71k on it


----------



## assassym909 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (screwball)*

i get full boost with mine at 35 to 3600 rpms, thats with a 38mm tial wg. The first wg on my setup was a 44mm turbonetics and i wouldnt hit full boost till 4000


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (assassym909)*

wow thats for lettin me know i really didnt know tooo much about the turbo sizes. in fact when i bought the t3t450trim i thought it was smaller than a GT28rs. so i guess ill stick witht the turbo i gots now..... and this is one of the longest lasting forms ive seen on here+ lost of good information.. cant wait to install my turbo when i get back from afghanistan. here is what i have now please let me know if i need something so i can get it now, 1. garrett t3t4 50T 63.ar
2. ATP manifold
3. oil fed/return lines
4. inline225 fuel pump
5.630cc injectors
6.FMIC kit
7. IE connecting rods/bearings
8. CTS 02 pipe
9. 38mm wastegate
10. DV and sq BOV 
11. eurodyne 630cc file
12. snow water meth kit
and i think thats it.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Got my injectors, intank pump and Eurodyne kit. Going to read it today and send it off to get my file and install everything tommorow then take it for a spin. woooop

03gtibturbo- good luck with atp manifold


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (assassym909)*


_Quote, originally posted by *assassym909* »_im running turbonetics super 60. my stock clutch lasted 5 days after this setup was put on. at 10 to 12psi it would start to slip. it was useless

that doesn't make much sense because with the t3 you would be making less torque at 12 psi so it must have definitely been on its way out befor you put the t3 on it


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (50trim S)*

Nah... I think your way off base with that one 50trim... The T3 super 60 is known to be a fairly quick spooling turbo with a decent amount of torque.. Not 28rs torque, but close.. Its actually a great gateway BT.. Because you have t3 supporting hardware.. Not trying to flame ya dude.. Just a correction.. The super 60 will def make enough torque to smoke a stock clutch if driven in anger...


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I am currently granny driving it. Getting great gas mileage btw. 100+ miles and not even hitting second notch. Hopefully i will be able to press the gas down a bit with software and keep gas mileage up


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

you say good luck with the at mani iss it bad?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_you say good luck with the at mani iss it bad?

He's running a pag-parts setup.. Not atp.. At least I think that's what you were trying to say with your poor, lazyass internet grammer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
This is a technical forum.. Don't post like your texting..


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_
He's running a pag-parts setup.. Not atp.. At least I think that's what you were trying to say with your poor, lazyass internet grammer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
This is a technical forum.. Don't post like your texting..









What he meant was to ask if atp mani has problems.


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Why yes Dub-Nub, Thats what i was trying to ask. I'm sorry for the fact that im in afghanistan with a small laptop with broken keys. I will make sure it does'nt happen again.


----------



## assassym909 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (50trim S)*

yea it was on its way out. i started slipping with just a uni stage 1+ a couple weeks b4 i put the turbo on


----------



## j20thgti (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (Dub-Nub)*

awesome build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Schlechter Kerl (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

word of advice, save your money and avoid crapsman. it was recently bought by a Chinese company and their warranty doesnt cover everything anymore. just thought i would let you know.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Update:
Got my injectors in, easy enough
Got to installing the Walbro intank fuel pump. Broke on of the feed tabs on top, couldnt get the hose off the oem pump broke that tab lol.
Purchased a used one that has verything solid from a local shop for $20. Hopefully i can get that done today.
Ive read some fuel starvation stories with the intank pumps, anyone has experienced this?
Also have my file in my mail client, going to flash the car tonight.


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

let me know how the flash goes, i just bought the eurodyne 7 tuning program.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_let me know how the flash goes, i just bought the eurodyne 7 tuning program.

Will do.
Anyone can give me any tips on installign this walbro intank?


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

thats why i went with the inline pump i heard the intank is a pain. good luck.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Update:
Put the pump into the canister, half the sleeve only with bottom screen intact just no tab. Will be using napa fuel hose thats rated for in-tank thats $30 a foot. Old hoses are too crappy. Will have the car runnign tonight hopefully.


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

I am realy curious ...how you will like the t3 60... 
i must make an decision also..
t3 60
t3/t4 50 trim
gt2871r 48 trim
hmmm...wil see... Torq is also important for me..
have audi S2 rods in it.(16V 1.8)..and do not realy know how much they can handle..


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

This is my first Big turbo and i love it. I just change the wastegate to 14.5 psi and it feels nice







. 
I have some idle bounce at the moment, thinking it might be a vacuum leak. Hope to find it soon. Doesnt bounce with a/c on though. 
Deleting all the systems tommorow when block off plate arrives.


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

are there som dyno's around from t3 60?


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

you said in your topic: There are many turbos that are better for the money I already know ..... what do you mean by that?? which turbo's youre talking about?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (vincent-mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vincent-mk1* »_you said in your topic: There are many turbos that are better for the money I already know ..... what do you mean by that?? which turbo's youre talking about?

The gt28rs one. I would like to get that one but i cant do rods at the moment







.


----------



## assassym909 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

The super 60 can make just as much power as the 28rs. You should be doing rods now with this turbo


_Modified by assassym909 at 4:38 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## assassym909 (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (assassym909)*

especially this one that has the same stage 3 wheel found in your 50/57/60 trim T3T4's.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

maybe next year when I save some money 
Updates:
Removed SAI, n249, pcv system
Re-routed dv line under manifold and made it bigger diameter
Edit:
Can someone take a look at this spark plug? new bkr7e gaped to 0.025. Around the ring is dark black and the metal part is white with light front on the bottom thats looking at the igniter. I am thinking the spark plugs arent cold enough and i need to run one heat range colder. I regapped to 0.024 but havent tested yet











_Modified by Dub-Nub at 8:47 PM 10-29-2009_


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

I'll be watching I have 2 of this garretts sitting on a box for about 3years, I have been wanting to make this mod in mine but $$$ issues don let me. Good proyect detais, I also think that is one of the best upgrades because U don't need to built the internals if kept on the 300whp range.On the spark plug issue seems perfect, beware if U see some brownish colour or porous surface on electrode. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (ricky_vwt)*

Its hard to tell on my Blackberry, but on this that plug looks lean... The white porcelin around the electrode is what you need to look at..
Pure white- Lean
Dark-Rich
Stoich- white with a slight hint of a golden tone.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You could however be good to go as I can't see enough detail on my BB..
Others will chime in.. Great progress DubNub


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Are you running a wideband?? Its a must! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

No wideband here but i have been watching a/f with vag-com and it looks fine.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

been doing some research on spark plugs. Trying to see if i should go one heat range colder or not. Alot of people are having really good success with bkr7e which is what I have. I gapped to 0.026 got idle bounce, then to 0.025 and got bounce and yesterday i went down to 0.024 and it got a little worse. Reading everything people go to 0.028 with BT. Any input?


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

It really sound like software issue to me, fuel, have u checked timing at idle, too little fuel, maybe knock sensors retarding?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (ricky_vwt)*

Since a mafless tune doesn't meter the incoming air vacum leaks wouldn't cause idle bounce... Triple check all of your ground connections, clean your tb, and iat sensor, and perform a tba.. I have experienced idle bounce from each of the above mentioned causes on separate occasions.. 
Doubt its the tune.. However if it is.. Its nothing that can't be tuned out via maestro..


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (ricky_vwt)*

I will be playing around with it. I will rgap to 0.026 and see how it is. The timing on the loger jumps around alot. The fueling was good but i will rich it up a little. I will pull soem logging tommorow morning hopefully.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_Since a mafless tune doesn't meter the incoming air vacum leaks wouldn't cause idle bounce... Triple check all of your ground connections, clean your tb, and iat sensor, and perform a tba.. I have experienced idle bounce from each of the above mentioned causes on separate occasions.. 
Doubt its the tune.. However if it is.. Its nothing that can't be tuned out via maestro..

cleaned tb, cleaned iat, performed tba more then once. Seems to get worse with lower plug gap. I havent tried 0.028 gap. i went straight to 0.025-6.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

you need to go read the fuel trimming guide... the bouncing is in your idle trim.. its in a constant cycle trying to get stoich correctly because its maffless and your not using the MAF values to adjust the idle.. so its going off pure MAP signal and Wideband o2... so you need to make it more closer to stoiche and once you do this.. it will only cycle maybe like 40-50rpms but wont bounce... because it wont try to adapt as severe constantly...


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_you need to go read the fuel trimming guide... the bouncing is in your idle trim.. its in a constant cycle trying to get stoich correctly because its maffless and your not using the MAF values to adjust the idle.. so its going off pure MAP signal and Wideband o2... so you need to make it more closer to stoiche and once you do this.. it will only cycle maybe like 40-50rpms but wont bounce... because it wont try to adapt as severe constantly...


Thanks for the response. I was thinking this aswell becuase i canhear the fuel pump change with idle.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

thats not good if your fuel pump is doing that.. 
That means your regulator is dumping fuel because vacuum is pulling it open... and if that is happening then your really rich probably at idle..


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_thats not good if your fuel pump is doing that.. 
That means your regulator is dumping fuel because vacuum is pulling it open... and if that is happening then your really rich probably at idle..

I did some logging today. I noticed when the idle dips about 30 rpms all 4 cylinders get -1.5 correction and timing advance goes into negative.
Edit:
Did a test run on a light pole me and my dad use to test our speeds. Gained about 18 mph over k03s lol and tahts with my dad in the car and 2nd gear spinning like a mofo cause i couldnt grip even when trying to let the pedal loose










_Modified by Dub-Nub at 10:41 AM 11-1-2009_


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

nice. cant wait


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

ya i know the feeling.. i cant wait to get my Huge BT setup on the road...
2.2L HE351ve... im looking for 450awhp


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (storx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *storx* »_ya i know the feeling.. i cant wait to get my Huge BT setup on the road...
2.2L HE351ve... im looking for 450awhp 

That will be fun








I noticed when i step on the gas at idle and bring the rpms down, once they come down to idle the a/f ratio goes to ~0. 8 then back around 1.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Quick update
Going to try and talk to chris to see whats up with the idle
In the mornings is when the idle drops most often. Its about 100 rpm drop. When the rpms dip down and start to climb the a/f lambda via va-gcom shows 0.750 as the lowest consistently and then goes up to 1.257 then stabilizes at 1.008-0.992. I am thinking an exhaust leak of some sort.


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

i hope i dont run inyo problems like this im not as car smart as you guys..


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I am goign to order two vband gaskets from IE and then give it another shot at sealing it.


----------



## Stinky Binky (Oct 16, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Can you see or smell any exhaust leaks? Is that manifold to turbo gasket still holding up?
I can't wait to see what your setup ends up putting down!


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I can hear it during cold starts i think. But then it quiets down when it warms up. I will be checking all the gaskets and leaks since i just thought of this while going to work.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

quick update
Found two leaks at the v-band connections. The one under the car has been fixed with a re-alignment but the one thats turbo-> DP is getting a new v-band and Cometic gasket.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_quick update
Found two leaks at the v-band connections. The one under the car has been fixed with a re-alignment but the one thats turbo-> DP is getting a new v-band and Cometic gasket. 

Next time, dont crank down on it so hard you bend the bolt


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Update
Missed the mail man for my v-band so i couldnt switch that out.
Decided to go to my vw junkyard and pick up valve cover + intake manifold for $40 and try to wrinkle it...here is the result
Valve cover has been cured in oven, intake manifold has not
Valve cover








intake manifold


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

looks good, cant wait to hear what it does when you fix the v-band


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Ive been thinking...
With the mafless file the readings are based on both o2 sensors. I have a wayne angle block on mine which makes my rear o2 further back. Would this casue the readings to be off and idle bounce? Someone concur with me!


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

with your custom file, you shouldn't get any CELs related to emissions stuff... so running a wayne angle block wouldn't be needed.
i'm not sure about the idle-bouncing theory,.. but it'd definitely be worth taking the angle block out anyway to find out.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

well i just htink having the sensor back will either delay the readings or give less readings then it should.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

The primary O2 does the thinking, the wayne angled O2 should be fine.


----------



## eldo (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

having the sensor spaced will definitely "delay" the readings. that's why performing the mod on a non-catalyst car will almost always get rid of the cel. now that your software doesn't care about emissions,.. pull that o2 spacer outta there.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

2nd 02 sensor doesn't do anything. It just makes sure that the catalytic converter is working. You could take it off completely and there wouldn't be a difference in performance.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

I will remove spacer when i get home and see how it runs. Its an extra troubleshooting step.
Intergrated ENgineering still hasnt sent out my vband gaskets, its been 5 days since order placement =/


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: T3 Super 60 (Dub-Nub)*

do you have stock rods if so will they hold???


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

yes i do and i hope so


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Got a new front o2 sensor from Bosch. That didnt help anything. I am quite certain its an exhaust leak now. unfortunetely Integrated engineering doenst have the v-band gaskets in stock so i gotta wait 2 weeks for them to arrive


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

do you still have the boost all the waya down? maybe this could be the issue just guessing now..lol


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (03gtibturbo)*

On a mafless file having a leak before the front 02 sensor would be comparable to having a leak anywhere in the intake tract or charge piping with a file that uses the maf.. I would put money on the pre 02 exhaust leaks being the issue.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_do you still have the boost all the waya down? maybe this could be the issue just guessing now..lol

my boost is 19psi now


----------



## 03gtibturbo (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

nice how does it feel?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (03gtibturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gtibturbo* »_nice how does it feel?

like i have to granny 1st and 2nd cause i spin. but it fells really nice.


----------



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

I can imagine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (ricky_vwt)*

Got the gaksets in but the wrong ones.. Ie sent me gt 4 bolt gaskets instead of v-band after waiting since Nov. 2nd.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## VWGolfA4 (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Nub* »_like i have to granny 1st and 2nd cause i spin. but it fells really nice.

If youre spinning in 1st and 2nd with the larger wheel, I am sure to be spinning as well... I'm just gonna have to see what happens...


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: (VWGolfA4)*

Nice build.
How much extra did it run for the high flow cat and stage 3 wheel?
Im curious what the cost breakdown looks like for this build.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

100+ for stage 3 wheel and i think 200+ something for the cat part


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Quick update:
I found my noise i think. The bolts holding the compressor housing were really loose, i could make another 4-5 revs. Someone at Garrett didnt tighten them suckers down =/. When i tightened them the noise reduced dramatically. I gotta re-tighten them all again in sequential order so its sitting flush.


----------



## PHIXION AZ (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

diggin the wrinkle
any plans to dyno still? 
I'd really like to do a T3s60


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

This turbo's got to be tons of fun doing normal driving/commuting.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

it really is. The spool is actually right around 4200 but the power stays all the way to 7k and doesnt drop off at all. Actually spins around 6k a little lol


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

you're super 60 is fully spooled that late? my 50 trims got 23psi at 38-3900


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (screwball)*

4200 does seem high. I always thought those turbos were making good boost by 3200-3500. My old 2871R would make well over 20psi by 3,900. It's also not fair to blame Garret for your compressor cover not being tight. Did you not have to clock it at all? Regardless that is something that should always be checked during the install


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I think it's a stage 3 wheel, I'm sure w/ a stock head and intake mani that's part of the issue.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah i know, i didnt expect any of the screw to be loose thats why i didnt check them. I didnt clock anything. 
And it is because of the stage 3 wheel.


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

whats the status of this build? How does that pag parts kit hold up to say a ebay knock off apr manifold, with a rebuilt ford thunderbird t3s60?
thinking about making my own kit for under 1


----------



## Scrambles (Jul 27, 2009)

Sexy.


----------



## Flyfella (Dec 24, 2008)

*(Dub-Nub)*

sweet build, i like it!...random question, where did you get your intake pipe and intercooler piping from?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Intake pipe was made by arnold from pagparts. the intercooler piping is eurojet street older version, no modifications except 1.5" bung welded on by arnold.


----------



## Flyfella (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

awesome, thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lazyozzygli (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*

bump


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Waiting on my parts from arnold. sent hot side of turbo to get v-band flange welded and the v-band resurfaced/redone. Bad clamp order was received and getting new ones also. A+ for customer service.


----------



## lazyozzygli (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

BUMP


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Got the parts in from arnold. new clamps and v-bands. Tig welded vband onto hot side.
Upped the injector psi via Injector Wizard with new Maestro. Idle got better but i need to up it a bit more.
Getting a new clutch next week probably, stage 3 with steel flywheel.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Nub)*

Clutch was put in yesterday, cant wait to test it when it breaks in
Also found out my upper transmission mount was shot that i got from Density Line. Was really really lose and i had to use my OEM one.


----------

